# Salida, Colorado hutchinson bottle (my first hutch)



## TheCaliKid (Dec 21, 2012)

A good friend of mine gave me this bottle as a gift over the Thanksgiving holiday. This is my first Hutch and I am quite proud of it, especially since it is from Colorado, which is my favorite state! 








 ^ Brief pertaining info: located in the center of the state, Salida was (is) a small town founded in 1880 around the local railroad. 


 It is interesting to note that the seam does not extend all the way to the top of the lip on these older bottles. Speaking of age, can anyone point me in the general direction on how to properly date a hutchinson? Also, would anyone happen to have a clue on value? I am new to this. It is in excellent condition, no chips or cracks.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 21, 2012)

From.

 Hey Kid,

 Nice Hutch, sir. They lasted into the Crown era.




From.

 "Salida Bottling
 20) 211 W. First St.
 Occupant: Private residence
 Construction date: circa 1895
 In 1904, this one-story brick structure housed part of the Salida Bottling Company. Located directly adjacent to the D&RG spur, it contained the firmâ€™s office and a storage area. In 1909, the bottling company moved west across the railroad tracks and the building served as a storage area. Later, Guy Hall ran a coal business out of the building.
 When the D&RGW pulled its Monarch spur line out in the mid-1980s, the city of Salida purchased the right of way through the city. 
 Since the property is on the right of way, the city became the owner. It sold the property to Jim Kittleman and his family in 1989. The Kittlemans restored the building, and once used it for retail sales and as an office.
 To the rear of the building are wooden structures, the remains of coal and lime bins." From.

Check out this billhead.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Dec 21, 2012)

Surface -

 Thanks a bunch for your thoughtful & detailed reply, you are the best! I think your name should be changed to SOURCEfaceone, because you are so good at sourcing material online.

 At any rate, I get a real kick out of that old Americana, where every little town had a little bottling factory. I pine for those days, and I wasn't even born back then. So, my bottle couldn't be any older than 1895 it looks like?


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  TheCaliKid
> 
> This is my first Hutch and I am quite proud of it, especially since it is from Colorado, which is my favorite state!


 Then shouldn't your username be the TheCOLOKid ???[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2012)

> So, my bottle couldn't be any older than 1895 it looks like?


 
 Hey Kid,

 That site said "circa," and I always see that as + or - 5 to 10 years. Hutchinson soda bottles have been around Since 1879. That little bit of history that I found, I'm sure is not the definitive word on Salida...




Thanks Digger.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 22, 2012)

Dean / TheCaliKid

 Its good to see you're still kickin' up some dust and lookin' for them thar bottles. I only have a couple of hutch's myself and think they're pretty cool, too.

 Page 10 of this link indicates the Salida Bottling Company building is still standing today and is now a historical landmark.

 http://cityofsalida.com/_site/wp-content/uploads/2001SurveyReport.pdf 

 Have a good Christmas.

 Bob


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jan 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Dean / TheCaliKid
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the reply Bob, and happy belated New Years! 

 Hopefully, I'll get one last chance this year to look for some roadside bottles in the desert.


----------

